# Crossing Paint from One Manufacturer to Another



## Mochanic (Oct 25, 2013)

Is there a chart or spreadsheet where one can crossover model paint, primarily acrylic from one manufacturer to another? i.e., Tamiya does not list an Euro I Gray FS 36081. What would Tamiya's closest equivalent be?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What I've done is go to the LHS and do a comparison between different brand or types of paints right there in the hobby shop.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

A quick search brought up this:

http://scalemodeldb.com/paintcharts/tamiya


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looking at colors in jars is, honestly, just about useless. Many paints dry completely differently from how they look wet. Some dry much lighter, some darker, etc.

This is about the best model paint color cross reference available

http://ipmsstockholm.org/colorcharts/colorcharts.asp


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Cybermodeler has a lot of info.



http://www.cybermodeler.com/resource6.shtml


----------

